# Digitrax questions



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

After reading tons of threads on this forum and doing alot of research Ive decided I want to go with a Digitrax system. Im pretty sure I want to go with a Super Chief and I was thinking the Digitrax SCFX Super Chief Xtra 5 Amp Starter Set. This doesnt come with the duplex radio, since my layout will be at home and I will never be taking it anywhere, do I need the duplex radio system?

Also if I buy this set or one of the others, what else do I need to go with it? I see it says I need power, some sites show the PS514 or the PS515, are these the good ones to go with or is there something better. I just dont want to be underpowered and have to buy something else or have to expand on the system. So besides the power is there anything else I need to go with this system or another?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got a Digitrax Super Chief. I went with the 8 amp just to make sure I would not need to upgrade soon. 

You do not need the duplex radio. It is nice to have. I like to be able to walk around my layout, it adds a whole new way of running the layout. I added an extra UP5 universal panel, and a PR3 so that I could use Decoder Pro. You will also need the cables to hook the loco net together. I make my own with stuff that I bought from radio Shack. If you go with a radio throttle you will want keep it plugged in to a powered loco net outlet or remove the battery every time that you are not using it.
I only need one extra power supply to keep the UP5 and UR92 powered so that the batteries in the throttles do not go bad when the layout is turned off.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Southern, I have read your thread a cpl times and seen that you got the 8amp. Good info on having the duplex to be able to walk around. I will have to do more research as I dont know what the UP5, PR3 or the decoder pro is or does lol I dont have to have the caddy of all caddys, but I know how I am, I hate to have to upgrade because I didnt get what I should have in the first place.

What power supplies did you get?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

txdyna65 said:


> I will have to do more research as I dont know what the UP5, PR3 or the decoder pro is or does lol ..................... What power supplies did you get?


look at Digitrax web site for the info on the UP5 and PR3.

Decoder Pro is Freeware to be used with the PR3. It make programing easy. 

The Super Chief came with the PS 2012 power supply.

I power the panels with a Digitrax PS-14

I did allot of looking and Yankee Dabbler had the best price i could find. Joe is a dealer for Digitrax now and he might have a better price.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got a super chief this year. Happy so far. I got the 8 amp also. It was only
25 or 30 more. Cheapest amps you will ever buy. I got the duplex radio also.
I didn't want to have to get it later. LOL. I got the ps2012 power supply also.
No pr3 yet. ps2012 is an extra cost.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Southern, I will go back to their site and look that up and do more research.
I have not looked at Yankee Dabbler yet, and who is Joe? Sorry Im new but Im assuming its a member here, might it be Brylerjunction? The best price Ive found so far has been at Modeltrainstuff.com. Ive never bought anything from them but they seem to have good prices and reviews.

Mopac I feel the same way, I hate going back and getting something that I felt I should have gotten in the first place lol


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw the duplex radio would cost about $100 more to upgrade later than now. Later means you will have to buy a new throttle (about $200) or send it to digitrax for upgrade, not sure but I would guess at about $75. Then you need the reciever panel (u92 I think) thats about $125. Cheaper to buy with set. I really don't need the radio part now cause I am working with a very small layout. A new large one is in the near future.
Then it will be very handy.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I buy stuff from Yankee Dabbler on Flea-Bay. His prices are reasonable, and he ships out really quick.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Mopac, spend it now and get the Duplex system. If you think you'll want it now, it'll be even better later.


----------

